# Solved: Cheats for street hacker?



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

does anyone have an idea where i can find cheats for the game street hacker? i've googled it with no luck. =[ i had them once but lost them.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Try GameFAQs
If anyone has those codes, they do.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

they don't have it=( =( =( i had a site once but i don't know where it is and i really want the cheats.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

i got them off some german website=)


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll ask a mod to move this to the "Games" section. You may have better luck there.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

cnelson04 said:


> i got them off some german website=)


Post that site here so if anyone else starts looking, they will find your post and know where to go 

Also, could you go up to "thread tools" and select solved so we know this issue is resolved.

I have asked a Mod to move this to the gameing thread where others that where in your shoes can see it and retrace your steps.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

i couldn't find the website but i saved the cheats=) so here they are.

internet fraud rules - Steal 5000 from a random user
com open - Connect to the internet
swordfish - Get all login info 

i do remeber for some reason i thought there use to be more, but these are the only ones you really need. -cnelson.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i never heard of this game..............


----------



## KrashKart (Nov 24, 2005)

Well since I can't post a link here yet.... 

Here is the complete list of cheats for Street Hacker, found at a fansite that has more than just the codes (like, missions and skins):

*down with the demo* Finish the demo
*internet fraud rules* Steal 5000 from a random user
*com open* Connect to the internet
*swordfish* Get all login info
*i don't pay for software* Get all Solid Software Products
*overclock* Get the Hybrid Fusion
*evil sunlight* Fast forward to night time (May take a few seconds)
*who needs sleep* Fast forward to daytime (May take a few seconds)
*decipher* Decrypt and Unzip everything on your computer
*timed out* Terminate all admin's traces
*rush hour* Reset the streets with new dealers

And if you're interested in finding that site I mentioned, google around for Street Uplink.

Just found another one: name yourself acid_burn when starting a new game to start with more money.


----------

